# Anyone know what sort of turtle this is?



## Ally04 (Feb 19, 2012)

Does anyone know what sort of turtle this is? It has been living in my mum and dads pond for about 12 years now. Also if they decided to move could you put it in a tank? Or would it be to used to being outside?


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Feb 19, 2012)

i think it is a unicorn mate

no because that would be poaching, and it is illegal to poach unicorns


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 19, 2012)

thats a penny turtle


----------



## Ally04 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah thought it was. Thanks


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks to be a saw shell _(Elseya Latisternum) _​to me, where abouts did it come from?


----------



## Ally04 (Feb 19, 2012)

In Brisbane. I think a friend found it around the logan area but that was like 12 years ago so I can't really remember


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 19, 2012)

there is no such thing as a penny turtle is aus. people think hatchlings are penny turtles


----------



## PythonLegs (Feb 19, 2012)

He was joking about the penny turtle thing. It's actually a keelback turtle, _recurringjokeus gullibillus_


----------



## Ally04 (Feb 20, 2012)

Well I don't collect turtle so clearly I wouldn't no


----------



## notechistiger (Feb 20, 2012)

Stop trolling ID threads, please. Really no need at all, except to draw attention to yourselves and look silly.

Ally04, let's hope someone can give you an appropriate answer soon.


----------



## Ally04 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah seems to be more and more threads with replies like this lately.


----------



## PythonLegs (Feb 20, 2012)

notechistiger said:


> Stop trolling ID threads, please. Really no need at all, except to draw attention to yourselves and look silly.
> 
> Ally04, let's hope someone can give you an appropriate answer soon.



What an unhelpful response, please stop cluttering up threads with non-IDs.


----------



## Kitah (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks like a saw shelled turtle to me as well. There are a few large adults and some juveniles in the dam on our property, in the Logan area.

Legally you cannot keep this guy as a 'pet,' you need to obtain a licence from the Department of Environment and Resource Management (DERM) in QLD. You must then obtain any reptiles legally from other licenced keepers, whether a pet store, private keeper or breeder. All information regarding any reptiles must be recorded in a record book purchased from DERM. By moving this guy to their pond, they actually broke the law. 

Hope this helped.


----------



## PythonLegs (Feb 20, 2012)

Need help identifying your turtle? (warning lots of images))


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 20, 2012)

I would agree. It is probably a Saw-shelled Turtle (_Wollumbinia latisternum_). They have, in fact, changed the genus name again but most sources will not have the latest change. DERM still list it as _Elseya_ _latisternum_.

Like many wild caught reptiles, it can be survive in captivity, including indors, if its needs are met. Due to the volume of water required to maintain acceptable water quality, turtles in excess of 15 cm straight carapace length are recommended to be kept outdoors in ponds. As *Kitah* pointed out, it is in fact being held illegally. You cannot actually keep it legally. So if your folks move, the thing to do would be to release it back near where it originally came from. 

*Richoman*,
It sure ain't no "penny turtle" anymore! Or don't you know how big a penny is?

*Ally*,
The term "Penny Turtle" was applied to newly hatched turtles for sale, mainly in the 70's in Sydney. Hatchlings of Mary River, Saw-shelled, Southern Snapping and Eastern Long-necked Turtles were all sold under that title. They certainly did not stay penny sized for long.

Blue


----------

